# Ridgid 300 switch replacement



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Need to replace the switch on a 300 and I am having trouble getting the old one out. It looks like I need to pull the motor out first. Is this true? or am I missing something obvious. thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Should get your electrical contractor to do it for you or maybe at DIY Electrical :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes. 

I just did mine a couple of months ago. Its not as bad as it looks. In the time I messed around with it trying to avoid pulling the motor, I could have done it twice.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/C8434FAF2EB84976B347184DB68BC4E3/940-600-015.10_300_Power_Drive_Man.pdf

page 21.


----------

